# Repotting: Container too Large = Consequence?



## Chris (Mar 14, 2009)

What happens when you re-pot into a substantially larger container? If you go up the next size, or jump several sizes up, does it affect growth or flowering ability? I figured it was a waste of space and potting material, but I always wondered if it affects the plant at all. 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 14, 2009)

Chris, in my experience, overpotting substantially results in the plant's demise. What happens is that there is too much mix for the roots to absorb the water it will hold, resulting in root rot.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 14, 2009)

the mix does not dry out as fast. So it is easier to over water.

I found phrags can take larger containers than they need though


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 14, 2009)

Overpotting is very bad for paphs.....but probably good (within reason) for phrags. Eric


----------



## Chris (Mar 14, 2009)

It sounds like a plus, you wouldn't have to water as frequently. No?


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 14, 2009)

Chris said:


> It sounds like a plus, you wouldn't have to water as frequently. No?



Paph roots will rot if they stay too moist/wet. That's why it's generally not good.


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 14, 2009)

In my experience, over-potting Paphs is probably the single best way to kill them.


----------



## Ray (Mar 15, 2009)

Even in semi-hydroponics, where overpotting does not seem to be the issue it is otherwise (I once put a 2.5" potted Onc. Sharry Baby directly into a 12" pot as an experiment), I still don't "push it" with paphs.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 15, 2009)

Chris said:


> It sounds like a plus, you wouldn't have to water as frequently. No?



plant roots are more than just water and nutrient wicks, they are alive; unless a root has grown on it's own into a wet area the cells will need a lot of oxygen. put these roots into a very wet condition that has little oxygen and they will decay. certain plants have roots genetically conditioned to be in very wet substrates (like phrags) so they can handle the wet better


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2009)

I've almost never repotted anything but if you want to experiment, next time you come to NYC, I'll provide the pots and grub, and we can have a party. Now where can I get media for 250 phrags!? :rollhappy:


----------

